# How do I purchase a car privately ?



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi can anyone tell me if its easy to private purchase a car in Dubai. What paperwork will I need, Insurance, easy or hard. I have just arrived here and cannot survive sharing company wheels so need to buy urgently but do not want to fall foul of incorrect registration papers etc if previous owner leaves the country, can I buy from any UAE place ?? Thanks


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Check out 

How to Buy a Car in Dubai


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

The easiest way is through Dubizzle.com. You will also find all the info you need in RTA website about the procedures and paperwork needed.


----------

